# Pair of clothing you just love??



## lillady161 (Nov 30, 2005)

Share it with us!!
mine is 
*my Indiana Hoosiers pants (hand-me-downs)
*my mickey mouse shirt...
i also have these wierd cut-offs but they r cute and comfy..
i also have a really tiny pair of jeans i fit in 2!! love those !!


----------



## user4 (Dec 1, 2005)

I have these pair of aeropostale jeans that fit me PERFECT... and i bought a second pair (of the same jeans) and they dont fit me as perfect its so annoying, so i wash em and wear em wash em and wear em... its so sad!!! lol

I am assuming you mean outfit so I love those jeans with my burnt orange cashmere sweater and tall black boots. I looooveee that outfit!!! I actually feel like I loo good!!!

Ok, you didnt mean outfit... lol... but eh thats my fave outfit for like whenever!


----------



## sharronmarie (Dec 1, 2005)

definatly any of my BEBE sweatsuits, sooo comfy and cute!!!!


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 1, 2005)

I've got an amazing tricolour 'sailor'-type top from my dad in the 70s that I will wear forever! I started wearing it in high school and got picked on but don't give a sh#t. I love it.

Oh, and my Undergirl matching cami/pantie combos. So comfy for bed! I want more!

I actually wear this till it stinks so I don't ruin it by over-washing - my Radiohead 'ok not ok' T-shirt. I'll probably be buried/cremated in it if it still fits!


----------



## AlliSwan (Dec 1, 2005)

A pair of my Sevens or Joes Jeans and a vintage tshirt. I add a velvet blazer or a jeweled cardigan when its chilly.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 1, 2005)

-duckhead jeans [got those fools in georgia for $5!!] i love them because they're a size 0 long, and they actually fit me. i've never had a pair of pants that fit better. usually a 0 is too short for me, so i have to go up to a 1 or 3, but then they're way baggy. but man...those duckhead's are perfect.
-himsa shirt <3 i love using blue makeup, my himsa shirt is black and blue so it works perfect. and i ADORE himsa...therefore i also adore the shirt. i cut it to a sort of boatneck and made it a better fit [it started off as a boy's shirt, so it didn't really look too good at first] so it's all 80's now haha...so i love it even more.


----------



## orodwen (Dec 2, 2005)

all of my overalls
frye peewee cowboy boots
hats (i'm going to go look at a dusty pink cowboy hat tomorrow!)
paprika coloured CK tneck sweater i got from dh on one of our anniversaries
the 25 yr old hooded-cowl poncho my mum made for me
all my above-the-knee socks

i think that's it. 8^)


----------



## user3 (Dec 2, 2005)

So sad but I love my sweat pants that have Garfield on them.

I have this sweater jacket that hits about 3 inches above my knee. I love this jacket! I have it on right now. It's a mix of dark and olive green. It's made by Worthington Essentials. So cozy. It has pockets and a tie at the waist. The only thing I wish it had was a hood. I love sweater jackets with hoods. It so hard to find them with a hood and pockets for a great price. I got this one off of Ebay several years ago.


----------



## Isis (Dec 4, 2005)

paper denim & cloth jeans (they're a size too big, probably why they're so comfy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
olive camo tee
bare feet!


----------



## jasper17 (Dec 5, 2005)

Flannel pajama bottoms, a t-shirt (any old tshirt) and a zip hoodie along with fleece slipper socks because it's freakin' cold around here right now and my husband looks at me weird if I wear my snow boots in the house 8)

'Course, for work clothes, I like my black wide leg pants and gray v-neck sweater with the world's most comfortable Naturalizer loafers or my tan cords with my big, burgundy sweater and brown boots.  Warm and comfy.


----------



## giz2000 (Dec 5, 2005)

My Gap Straight jeans...fit like a dream

my pink cashmere hoodie...I live in this

an old pair of Levi's jeans...they have a ton of holes in them, but they are so soft and comfortable that I cannot bear to throw them out!


----------



## joytheobscure (Dec 5, 2005)

My keith urban concert tees-  fleece yoga pants- and old navy tanks- I feel choked at home if something fits too tight under the arms.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Dec 5, 2005)

My lucky brand Sundown jeans, and a beige lace cami with a green vintage cami over it and black pointy flats! A matte gold bag to finish it off!!


----------



## makeup_junkie (Dec 7, 2005)

my beloved frye boots


----------



## laceymeow (Dec 7, 2005)

i pretty much live in my l.a.m.b. sweatsuit from spring 05. it's the black with cream microphone  hoodie & sweatpants plus i have the matching sleeveless top as well. <3


----------



## productjunkie (Dec 17, 2005)

My Rock and Republic jeans. They have such an awesome fit.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 17, 2005)

My two year old jeans with a hole in the knee, and..probably the new shirt I got from AE. It's button-up and it has little flowers all over.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

My converse and my AE jeans.


----------



## coconut ice (Mar 6, 2006)

* my brown leather belt with bronze studs - worn it sooo much its broken  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* my dirty denim jeans- i like em cos they hide my bum


----------



## Rank_as (Mar 9, 2006)

deleted


----------



## cletus2894 (Mar 9, 2006)

I have a pair of jeans that I got at Target that I love!!!!  The perfect rise and color!!!  I also love my red Steve Madden shoes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I have a shoe fetish far over a clothing one!!


----------

